# DIY Paper holder for tuning



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

Anyone have plans for a DIY holder for paper tuning? New bow will be in next week and should build one.

Craig


----------



## Trilithon (Sep 10, 2009)

There was one in this forum made of PVC I believe, might search for PVC and PAPER and see what you get.


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

you can buy 10 18" pieces of 1/2 inch pvc 2 90 deg elbows 4 t fittings and 4 clamps you got a paper tuner. shoot from knees or put it on a box.


----------



## BigRing (Nov 27, 2008)

With the recent election......use the metal anchor stake from roadside sign as your frame and a couple big metal paper clamps.


----------



## slimpickens0706 (Apr 4, 2009)

*el cheapo*

Just cut a hole in a box and staple some wraping paper to it work great


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

*I just made this about 10 minutes ago!!*


----------



## Big DnTN (Mar 9, 2009)

*Paper Tuning Holder*

I have one like the one above but mine has bow holders on either side and arrow holders. I use it as both. I will take some pics tonight and post them.


----------



## Big DnTN (Mar 9, 2009)

*Paper tuning rack and bow holder*

here are some pics. the arrow holders are removable and I put some spray foam in the bottom. I also put a slotted bolt hole in the arrow holders so I can hang them from my archery work bench.


----------



## JC07Rhino (Jan 13, 2007)

heck you can just cut out a hole in a bow and put up some computer paper with thumb tacks. works good enough for me to shoot a bullet hole into.


----------



## Fletch Helical (Jul 20, 2004)

You can easily do one out of PVC but basically anything that will hold paper tight will work. Some have mentioned a box, if you can find an old big frame that held say a painting or a big picture you can use that with paper clipped to it. I've even been known on occasion to tape 2 pieces of newspaper together then tape that to a door frame with a target a few feet behind it.


----------



## Silent Death 54 (Oct 28, 2009)

I use the metal frames that the real estate companies use for "For Sale" signs. They are great for holding targets on my rifle range too. THey can be had at Home Depot.


----------



## craigthor (Oct 22, 2009)

I'll get pics of mine tomorrow. incorporated a paper tunign section. bow rack, and arrow holder all into one piece. Built from 1" PVC - 

Now to finish building a bench for my bow press and to build a DIY Draw Board ( damn those Pelouze digital scales are expensive.)

Craig


----------



## nrthpole (Oct 28, 2009)

My scrap wood paper tuner


----------

